# como amplificar  voltaje de 3.1v a 12V DC con transistor



## alan419 (Jun 5, 2010)

hola espero que alguien me pueda ayudar lo que necesito es  amplificar un voltaje de salida de un circuito para el control de un motor de DC 12V el circuito de salida es el flip flop tipo D 7474 y da un voltaje de salida de 3.1V 
esto lo necesito hacer con algún transistor yo ya había hecho un amplificador con el 2N222 pero era para CA no se si es me sirva me habian dicho que se podia hacer con el tip 41o tip42 por favor ayudenme tambien con los valores de las resistencias y a que no se calcular los valores x favor de esto depende si paso o no la materia 
gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2010)

Con esa tensión te alcanza para saturar un transistor y accionar el motor. Seguramente la coriente también te va a alcanzar, no creo que tengas problemas por ese lado.

Lo demás de calcular y esas cosas... Macho, si la materia trata de eso, ponete a estudiar. Si alguien lo calcula por vos no aprendés nada.

Saludos


----------



## alan419 (Jun 5, 2010)

bueno en si la materia que voy a reprobar no es la del transistor es la de circuitos secuenciales  pero la verdad a la mestra que nos dio el tema de transistor no le entendi pero me podrias decir que transistor ocupar y como conectarlo  x favor


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2010)

Depende de la corriente que necesite tu motor. Mientras el transistor la pueda manejar, no hay problemas.

En cuanto a cómo conectarlo, emisor común y la carga en el colector, asumís una ganancia de 10 y la Rb será 3,1V-1V/(Ic/10).
Ese 1Vbe lo tomo para asegurarme de que sature. Podés tomar un número un poco más chico también.

Saludos


----------



## alan419 (Jun 5, 2010)

creo que la corriente es de 800mA


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2010)

El TIP41 puede andar bien ahí, entonces.

Saludos


----------



## alan419 (Jun 5, 2010)

a bueno entoces puedo ocupar la configuracion de emisor comun ?
gracias


----------

